# Moving house



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

just thought i would let yalll know im moving on thursday so if im not on for a few days you know why


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

One of my absolute LEAST favorite things to do - period. Good luck!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

where ya moving to man?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

good luck.....I hate to move.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

halloween stuff is all packed lol finally im moving closer to my school you won't know wheere being so far away and all lol. one good thing is once i move im getting a snake !! yay lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck with the move Grim. What kind of snake are you getting?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, good luck in the move. I , too, am interested in the type of snake you are getting.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

either a grass snake or a ball python


----------

